# methods of finding ideas and developing ideas



## navyuht (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a student of architectural Vietnam, I made a research on "methods of finding ideas and developing ideas." I want to learn method of learning your market.
I want to learn more. please help me.
this is my school, if you come to Vietnam, please visit my school.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Can you ask your question again?


----------



## navyuht (Jan 14, 2010)

*My question is....*

My question is: I want to learn about methods of finding ideas and developing the idea of architecture students .
And I want to learn the different methods from your.
Look forward to receiving your help.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

navyuht, READ YOUR PRIVATE MESSAGES at the top right hand corner of this page, under 
"Welcome, navyuht". 
Thank you


----------



## navyuht (Jan 14, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you, your city is very beautiful,both classical and modern.
My country is also growing.I would want to learn from you.


----------



## navyuht (Jan 14, 2010)

pictures of my country
































This is the city of Ho Chi Minh








































This is the capital of Hanoi
















this is the ancient town of Hoi An
























Hue City








vungtau city
























nha trang city
And countless more beautiful image of my country.
Welcome.


----------

